# Help with fluval' 2.0 lighting



## # 1 Plant Boy (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

I have a 55 gallon breeder aquarium. It's 48 inches long by 12 inches wide by 18 inched high. I have a 48 inch fluval' 2.0 fixture. It says it has a light angle if 120 degrees. Being that the aquarium is not that wide and that the light fixtures says a light angle of 120 degrees. How high should the fixture be over the aquarium to get good even coverage? 

Thanks


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (May 27, 2017)

Do you have the tank set up yet? If so I think you will see it’s fine. I have an ADA 120P which is approximately 48 by 21 (I believe?) by 18” wide. I thought my 2.0 was fine for highlight tanks, and my tank is 6” wider. You should be fine. If you do hang it you will end up with a large amount of light spill. I just recently bought a second 2.0 second hand because I am going to have a partial emersed tank that need hung lighting. Without two I cannot achieve high enough PAR levels. Hope this helps


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Not specifically related to your question but do not purchase this light for aquariums deeper than 18 inches. Fluval does not recommend it for planted tanks with depths over 18 inches, although they don't mention that on their packaging or instructions.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

# 1 Plant Boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 55 gallon breeder aquarium. It's 48 inches long by 12 inches wide by 18 inched high. I have a 48 inch fluval' 2.0 fixture. It says it has a light angle if 120 degrees. Being that the aquarium is not that wide and that the light fixtures says a light angle of 120 degrees. How high should the fixture be over the aquarium to get good even coverage?
> 
> Thanks


Hi @# 1 Plant Boy,

I use a Fluval 2.0 on my 75 gallon. Here is a post I did on another forum last December that may help you.

"Some time ago I did a Review and Comparison of the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 fixture. After using the fixture on my 75 gallon for over 18 months (halfway through my warranty period) I can report absolutely no problems with the unit.

I recently 'broke down' my 75 gallon after almost four years, cleaned it, and am currently getting ready to re-stock it. Since it has been refilled for a couple of weeks, the water is clear, and all the plants are still short I decided to take some PAR readings with the GSAS Apogee Model MQ-510 PAR meter. I have one light on the tank, the 48" - 60" Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 (Model A3992) running at full output. The distance between the light and the substrate surface is 19.5" and I have a glass cover (Aqueon Versa-top) on the tank that was cleaned but has some mineral build-up. These are the readings I got with the PAR meter through the glass top (add about 10% to the PAR levels below if no glass top):

Directly under light [email protected]
At back glass (blk background) [email protected]
At front glass [email protected]
At side glass [email protected]

I was impressed how uniform the output levels were (approx [email protected] +/- 10%) considering the glass top and 18" front to back dimension of the tank. Since we have ( somewhat arbitrarily) decided that the following PAR levels / light levels correspond as follows then I can achieve medium/high to high light levels with just one light on my tank.


> PAR Values
> Values between 10-30 are considered low light.
> Values between 30-80 are considered medium light.
> Values between 80-120 are considered high light.
> Keep in mind that these values are what is currently accepted by the community as accurate, and aren't set in stone.


"


----------

